# show your saltwater flies



## headed south 2 (Sep 7, 2009)

Just wanting to get a few ideas on what kind of flies to get next. Post pics of some of your saltwater flies.


----------



## HillCountryBasser (Aug 26, 2008)

Clousers
Decievers
Crab
Crimp
Epoxy Shrimp
Another Shrimp pattern
Tarpon Flies

.....The clousers and the deceivers are my absolute number one go-to flies. They do so well that the others are almost just for fun!


----------



## flynut (Jun 30, 2009)

*flies*

heres a few i use in the winter months


----------



## CObob (Sep 23, 2010)

just tied these tonight playing with patterns for an upcoming Belize trip. If i were fishing right now i'd be throwing small unweighted deceivers or smaller shrimp patterns. when are we doing a fly swap?


----------



## PL (Sep 28, 2011)

Here are a few that I tied up this summer for a trip to Honduras.


----------



## Joe. T. (Jun 7, 2008)

i used this fly in this color combo from last april till oct and caught many fish from reds, trout,sheeps,drum,ladyfish,a few big ribbonfish and even quite a few hardheads.its a very simple to tie and very durable fly.


----------



## Coconut Groves (Nov 2, 2011)

Oh, you wanted close ups, didn't you? What do I choose? And my redfish boxes aren't even in this picture. This is just tarpon, bones, permit and general salt. I think I have a problem...


----------



## CObob (Sep 23, 2010)

holy crudola (forum edit). 
How many Winstons do you need?

:cheers:


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Joe. T. said:


> i used this fly in this color combo from last april till oct and caught many fish from reds, trout,sheeps,drum,ladyfish,a few big ribbonfish and even quite a few hardheads.its a very simple to tie and very durable fly.


That's a cool looking fly Joe T. Almost like the love child of a crack fly and a clouser with some rubber legs thrown in there.


----------



## flatscat1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Coconut Groves said:


> Oh, you wanted close ups, didn't you? What do I choose? And my redfish boxes aren't even in this picture. This is just tarpon, bones, permit and general salt. I think I have a problem...


Nice set up. If you don't mind me asking, where did you get that desk? I'm looking for something like that - lots of drawers, shelf space and cubbies to hold my extensive fly tying materials. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Crack Fly Love Child*



southpaw said:


> That's a cool looking fly Joe T. Almost like the love child of a crack fly and a clouser with some rubber legs thrown in there.


Looking Good! I tied a Crack Fly according to posts here on 2Cool, then 'improvised'. I came up with something similar to what you tied. C2


----------



## dsim3240 (Nov 12, 2008)

Here are some of my variations of the "Crack" fly that I have been playing around with.


----------



## PL (Sep 28, 2011)

Does anyone have any cool bluewater flies they're willing to share?


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Crack Fly Variations*



dsim3240 said:


> Here are some of my variations of the "Crack" fly that I have been playing around with.


I like them. It shows imagination!

A Crack Fly is nothing but a 'synthetic Seaducer'. Visit some Seaducr patterns for more ideas to 'improve' on. Just use EP fibers instead of Maribou and Hackle.

Have a good day. C2


----------



## Joe. T. (Jun 7, 2008)

i use the tan craft fur with the shrimp brush a little hackle and weighted or not weighted.the olive and tan and orange just go together.no flash other than whats in the dub.the first one i revived from let's go in a swap has me hooked on this color.call it what you want all i know it catches a lot of fish.nice crackies dsm.


----------



## Joe. T. (Jun 7, 2008)

here's another little favorite.


----------



## Coconut Groves (Nov 2, 2011)

CObob said:


> holy crudola (forum edit).
> How many Winstons do you need?


Those are Winston knock offs, not real ones...  I am a bit of a Winston guy, so I have one for each occasion. I like consistency when changing rods, so I use many of the same rods and lines so the action matches.

BIIMXs - 6, 8, 9, 10, 12, and a 8 BIIX. The 6 is my go to light wind rod for reds, average bones and bass. The 8 of course is my wind rod, and also good to sling full sink line for stripers. 9 for snooks and permit, 10 for light blue water and small tarpon, and of course, the 12 for big tarpon, jacks and blue water. I used to use the 10 for jacks but it just ain't worth it.

Now my brother has 4, 6, 8 and 10 BIIMX as well, so that's 10 in total. And that's not even counting my trout and bass rods.


----------



## Coconut Groves (Nov 2, 2011)

flatscat1 said:


> Nice set up. If you don't mind me asking, where did you get that desk? I'm looking for something like that - lots of drawers, shelf space and cubbies to hold my extensive fly tying materials. Thanks in advance.


flatscat - I'll tell you if you don't laugh at me since one of the fly boxes on it is probably worth more than the desk. It is actually sold at Office Depot and is a Sauder Shoal Creek. Here is the link to the collection:

http://www.officedepot.com/catalog/search.do?fkey=&Ntt=Shoal+Creek

The hutch and desk together were $300, and you can find coupons online or in store for deeper discounts. I also got the one tall and one short cabinet. I've filled each with all my gear. Pretty well priced for what you get. To preserve the top of the desk I got one of those desk matte that run $20.

And I'll also post some flies I've tied since I took this a bit off topic... :biggrin:


----------



## PL (Sep 28, 2011)

Guess nobody likes to throw feathers offshore?


----------



## PL (Sep 28, 2011)

Weaksauce...... I'll see y'all on the cutting edge.


----------



## Joe. T. (Jun 7, 2008)

PL. I myself dont fish the blue therefore i dont have any deep blue flies.heres a site that might help you out.http://www.alltherightflies.com/bluewater-flies.shtml. if you do get to go some pics would be awesome.


----------



## flatscat1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Thanks for the reply...I'm not laughing, I love it! I've got so much fly tying stuff, that looks about perfect for organizing, and I won't have to worry to death about my wife killing me if I spill a drop of head cement!

I will likely buy much the same setup....of course, it might require a larger house with a proper man cave....



Coconut Groves said:


> flatscat - I'll tell you if you don't laugh at me since one of the fly boxes on it is probably worth more than the desk. It is actually sold at Office Depot and is a Sauder Shoal Creek. Here is the link to the collection:
> 
> http://www.officedepot.com/catalog/search.do?fkey=&Ntt=Shoal+Creek
> 
> ...


----------



## PL (Sep 28, 2011)

Joe T., Thanks for the link. There are some nice looking flies on there. Ive got a trip planned next month out of Venice and am bringing the 12 and 14wt along for the ride just in case. If I'm able to snag anything on the fly I will certainly post some pics.


----------



## Kiteboat (Nov 13, 2011)

Here's a few of my recent flies ...


----------



## Kiteboat (Nov 13, 2011)

redfish crack tied more traditionally ...


----------



## Fishing Fedora (Jan 16, 2012)

I actually tied this surf candy for stripers on the Guad










#2 redfish critter










My version of redfish crack... Don't have any EP brush, so I used cross cut rabbit










Deceiver in a croaker type pattern










Crease fly










Mini crab (#8)










Tarpon Toad


----------



## PL (Sep 28, 2011)

Cool Mini Crab! What is it made out of?


----------



## Fishing Fedora (Jan 16, 2012)

The mini crab is just a couple strands of rug yarn, a little lime green Krystal flash, some legs made from a spinnerbait skirt, and small brass eyes on a no. 8 Gamakatsu Bonefish hook. I covered up the figure 8 wraps by using krazy glue and the trimmings from the yarn itself, so it makes a little hard shell on top.

I tied it for a trip to Roatan I'm going on in June. My girlfriend is going scuba diving, and I'm going to chase permit and bonefish for a week.


----------



## Joe. T. (Jun 7, 2008)

gooood stuff!!


----------

